# A massive meteor is headed our way........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

and will destroy the earth in one week. 

What do you do?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Itullian said:


> and will destroy the earth in one week.
> 
> What do you do?


When all else fails, listen to Thick as a Brick.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

An opera listening party. You're all invited. Bring your favourites and plenty to drink.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Go to another planet. Duh.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taggart said:


> When all else fails, listen to Thick as a Brick.


I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that or else my computer would be drenched.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Itullian said:


> and will destroy the earth in one week.
> 
> What do you do?


Think, "Son of a gun. I didn't know dolphins could sing."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd ask it to fragment in outer space but with the proviso that I wouldn't be too upset if a part of it landed on Villa Park.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sleep, just sleep.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd use all my money, go to Russia, and on the last day of earth sit by Glazunov's grave with a black flower in my hand as the world incinerates... unless my parents stop me somehow.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd buy real estate like crazy, because after the meteor hits there won't be much real estate, will there? Can't lose.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

The world is already on fire.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll try to peacefully convince the meteor that avoiding collision is in the interest of both us inhabits of the earth and the meteor.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Gather the best looking deep-core oil drillers and train them in space travel and excavation, as they would be our only hope of survival.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Send space signals with Beethoven`s 7th Symphony score in hope that this masterpiece does not get destroyed.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Sell my house, by the best stereo money can buy, enjoy it knowing that I won't care that I maxed my Credit Card


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Sell my house, by the best stereo money can buy, enjoy it knowing that I won't care that I maxed my Credit Card


Good luck trying to find anyone to buy your house...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Live quietly, talk for ten minutes to each of my rellies and friends, pray quite a lot, and for the rest of the time - I'm gonna play my fiddle!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Gather my wife and children, my parents and brothers to the same place, cook good food together, laugh and play games, listen to classical music together, watch _La Grande Illusion_ with my mom and _The Searchers_ with my dad, and at nights, when alone, read a couple classics that I haven't done yet.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I probably would listen to Thick as a Brick actually, and say goodbye to my friends and family. 

I have optimism this will never happen. As Bill Nye is prone to say, "As far as we know the dinosaurs didn't have a space program." Assuming we're not wasting time and resources killing each other, we'd find a way to deflect anything large enough to do extinction level damage because we'd have years, maybe decades of advance warning. 

Smaller space junk is still an issue however.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'd use all my money, go to Russia, and on the last day of earth sit by Glazunov's grave with a black flower in my hand as the world incinerates... unless my parents stop me somehow.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


Absolutely. First thought that came to mind: Visit [specific place my writing would not adequately convey] and play [specific piece of music you would all recognize].

Pretty simple, but immediate choice.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am already dead anyways so in this case, there is no impact on me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would blue tooth broadcast Poème Électronique around the world, or to as many loud speakers as possible. See how many 400's of speakers I could capture for the performance of a lifetime!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Let's see... Go to Hamburg, get my man. Go to Bavaria, climb on top of the Zugspitze, Germany's highest mountain (I don't think there will be anybody to operate the chairlift), go to the restaurant on top of the mountain, blast the _Goetterdaemmerung_ finale through the loudspeakers, have one last bratwurst and one last sex and stand hand in hand to watch the grandest finale of all times. And not forget to smile...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> An opera listening party. You're all invited. Bring your favourites and plenty to drink.


As if the meteor news wasn't bad enough; opera. :devil:


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

One thing is for sure: I wouldn't be watching Melancholia....


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Don Fatale said:


> An opera listening party. You're all invited. Bring your favourites and plenty to drink.


Finally authentic Götterdämmerung experience?


----------

